# Branding Irons



## Dearlw (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone use these, I've been thinking about getting a custom Electric branding iron, so many choices and prices all over the place, anyone have any suggestions, ideas, places to look, do you like them, hate them? I've done some research but wanted some advice if anyone can help. I was happy with my permanent marker but the better half likes the idea of a branding iron. lol


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2016)

I use one to mark pieces for a corporate customer with their logo. works quite well. brandingirons.com if I recall correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2016)

I've got one somehwhere that I bought in the flat work days, but I obviously don't use it much. I sign everything with a 1/64 ball tip burner pen(Razortip brand)... works well for items with a small base or even on bowls. The potential trouble with a solid brand is that you need to pretty flat surface to burn, and I tend to undercut the base of everything to make sure items sit flat on a surface.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree with Doc, I haven't bought one for that reason, they don't work well unless the surface is perfectly flat. I have thought about having a custom one made that is very small, maybe only my initials, and would be easier to use in tight areas, but never have....


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2016)

I bought this ridiculously cheap one just to try branding on the type of thing I make. Like Barry & Doc, I find it doesn't work very well on the bottom of bowls because it needs a flat surface. If I really wanted to make it work, I guess I could make a flat area in the middle of the recessed foot, but I generally prefer a smooth curve.

This was cheap enough I didn't care if it worked or not on turnings, at some point I'll make a flat piece and I'll be ready for it!


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2016)

I bought one of the custom ones from Rockler. I do Flatwork and it still doesn't work very well on it, I have to rock it back and forth, side to side to get it on there. If I had it to do over again, I would get a better one. There are some threads on here about it, some people had better suggestions for one, check those out. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 24, 2016)

I too considered a branding iron but decided against it because the bottoms of my "projects" vary greatly-- not always enuff room for an iron.
Instead like @DKMD , I use a dedicated burner-- prolly the same as his-- always works well.


----------

